# Prayers for Belinda Minney of Allie's Hope Rescue



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Belinda Minney of Allie's Hope Animal Rescue in Arkansas was in a serious auto accident over the weekend. Please keep her in your thoughts as she recovers from her serious injuries.

More information is on the Allie's Hope FaceBook page. 

Allie's Hope has worked with Northcentral Maltese on more than one occasion to Help rescues in need of medical care.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Prayers being said for Belinda. rayer:rayer: rayer:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Loving thoughts to Belinda.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, I hope she is okay. Will keep her in my thoughts.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Lifting Belinda up in prayer.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Prayers for Belinda.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Sending a prayer for Belinda!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this  Positive thoughts and prayers being sent her way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sending prayers. Saw that she's already gone through two rounds of surgery. Life can turn on a dime


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I wish I lived closer..I hope she has help for herself and her fluffs!


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I was just heartbroken when I saw that she'd been in the accident. It was late at night, from what I understand, she was returning from dropping off a rescue in Kansas and was almost back to her home in central Arkansas when an oncoming car crossed the center line. It was a miracle that her injuries weren't a lot worse than what they were. She will have a long recovery ahead of her. She has many dog folks around her, as well as her family, offering help with her rescues. Do keep her in your prayers. Belinda also had a very small dog that she had just very recently rescued in the car with her. The dog didn't survive. You know Belinda's heart is broken over that loss.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It will take longer for that broken heart to heal, than all of her injuries together. :smcry: Thank God for his mercy rayer: that it was not even more tragic, but every loss can be grieved.:crying: Lifting up this situation & Belinda for healing mercies on all accounts. "Lord, in Your mercy, hear our prayer!"


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I believe that FB has the hospital's address - Sweetness and Tessa have never met Belinda but they have a card in the mail to her today! :wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers for Belinda!


----------



## luvmybabe (Dec 30, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers sent. Hope she recovers quickly


----------

